# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Myon, modular humanoid robot, Neurorobotics Research Laboratory, Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Neurorobotics Research Laboratory

Home page - neurorobotik.de/robots/myon_en.php

Myon – A humanoid Robot for Research
Myon Robot




> With our newly developed Myon we present the world's first humanoid robot whose body parts can completely be removed during the operation and flange-mounted again. All body parts retain their separate functionality because they are autonomous in three ways: energy supply, computational ability, and the neural network itself are completely distributed over the decentralized robot.
> 
> This has many advantages for research, for example behaviors such as walking can first be developed on an isolated limb (single leg) and can then be continued bit by bit and turned into a complete behavior. In addition, completely new issues arise - what happens if two robots exchange their arms or a robot receives a new, untrained leg?





> Myon is a modular humanoid, which can be disassembled and reassembled during runtime. The body parts are fully autonomous in a threefold sense: they all possess their own energy supply, processing power, and a neural network topology which allows for stand-alone operation of single limbs. The robot has especially been designed for robustness and easy maintenance. It exhibits a combination of an endoskeleton with an exoskeleton, the latter of which can manually be detached without the need for technical equipment. One of the essential parts is a novel flange which firmly connects the body parts mechanically, whilst at the same time relaying the power supply lines and sensorimotor signals.


Play "My Square Lady", Berlin, Germany
Starring - Myon, humanoid robot

----------


## Airicist

Making of Myon
from Frackenpohl Poulheim 
March 7, 2014




> According to renowned newspaper Huffington Post mass production in robotics will be one of the ten biggest megatrends for the future. Prior to this, scientific research needs to fill some cognition gaps, of which the understanding of learning processes, both in terms of movement and communication, is a key area. To do so, the Neurorobotic Research Laboratory (NRL) of the Humboldt-Universitat Berlin teamed up with some other European research specialist to build a humanoid robot who will be able to learn how to learn. To create the physical conception and the design of the humanoid the NRL chose Frackenpohl Poulheim.

----------


## Airicist

How do you programme intelligence? - Horizon: The Hunt for AI - BBC Two 

 Published on Mar 29, 2012




> Some scientists believe that you cannot programme intelligence and that true AI can only be achieved by allowing machines to develop and evolve like young children do.

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Jun 14, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 7, 2013




> When I visited Dr. Manfred Hild in Berlin this week I had the opportunity to see his robot Myon in action in the lab. This small video snippet shows Myon grabbing a peg and placing it onto a small disk.

----------


## Airicist

Manfred Hild: A modular humanoid robot

Published on May 29, 2015




> Myon is a modular humanoid, which can be disassembled and reassembled during runtime. The body parts are fully autonomous in a threefold sense: they all possess their own energy supply, processing power, and a neural network topology.

----------


## Airicist

Moley Cooking Robot makes a soup at CES Asia 2015

Published on May 26, 2015




> Check out this amazing cooking robot from Moley which actually cooks a soup from scratch during CES Asia 2015

----------


## Airicist

Myon's silicone one DOF gripper
August 5, 2015




> Myon's silicone one DOF gripper gripping some random things. This is a demonstration of the gripper itself and its flexible fingers, not the gripping controller. The single arm and the trigger is maintained by a human.

----------


## Airicist

Myon walking with human support
August 5, 2015




> Myon is walking by relying on a human aid for balance. This is inspired by the way humans learn their first steps.

----------


## Airicist

Myon doing squats
August 5, 2015




> Myon is doing squats without external support.

----------


## Airicist

Cafe Neu Romance 2016: Manfred Hild: Design principles of the humanoid robot Myon

Published on Nov 5, 2016

----------

